# St. Johns River and Mosquito Lagoon Fishing Report



## spottedtail (Nov 5, 2013)

the water gauge url is http://waterdata.usgs.gov/nwis/uv?02248380. sorry!


----------



## NoeSmyrnaBch (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice report, as always. Where do you get the riptide jig heads?


----------

